# White cloudy spots on inside of tank



## luke25 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just bought a 35 gallon hexagon from my brother. He used it as a reef tank and upgraded to a 55 gallon so I got his old one. I decided to go freshwater and cleaned it really good, bought all new equipment and set it up. It was been running for a couple days without fish. I took a water sample to the fish store and he said it was ready for some starter fish. Shortly after introducing the fish I noticed what looked like water spots on the outside of the glass but when I went to clean it I realized it was on the inside of the glass and was not easily removed. It has gotten progressively worse throughout the day and continues to get worse. It is very strange because it came out of nowhere. Does anyone have any idea what this is? Any advice would be very appreciated. I live in the country and dont have a reputable fish store anywhere close so my resources are limited. Thanks.


----------



## Fps (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you fave Cory catfish in your tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Bacteria Blooms, this happens in new tanks. Don't worry about it. First will come the Ammonia bloom, then what your getting is the algae bloom, this will come in stages also, white, brown, green and red algaes can bloom.


----------

